# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have begun to experience spontaneous restarts of my Windows 7 64Bit system. I have just returned from a long trip and my son tells me that it did the same to him on a few occassions while I was away.

No BSOD, just a straight out restart.

I have a Corsair TX650 PSU and 8GB (4 x 2GB) RAM, a 9600GT Graphics Card and 2 x 1TB WD HDDs.

I have looked in Eventviewer and found Event 41 Task category (63) as well as Event 55 Task Category (2).

Any suggestions, please? I have tried Googling these messages and while there are plenty of posts there is nothing that seems to fit these. This system is about 7 months old. I have also run chkdsc.

Rob.


----------



## Kall900 (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have begun to experience spontaneous restarts of my Windows 7 64Bit system. I have just returned from a long trip and my son tells me that it did the same to him on a few occassions while I was away.
> 
> ...


Just sounds like overheating to me! To eliminate the hardware or software I would use a knoppix live cd! This would show me if it was windows 7 64-bit related or if this done the same hardware related. If it was hardware related I would check the warmth coming from your system and mainly the heat coming out of the psu And if it produces air that heats up really quickly it's a problem with overloading the powersupply, the other thing, could be the processor needs the old thermal paste removed and new stuff put on plus check the inside for excessive dust on the mainboard and components. Lastly you could run the bios and check the system temps running at base standard and check them online with the recommended


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks for your reply.

I have no idea what knoppix is or how/where to get it??

I have since run WD Data Lifeguard and it tells me that both HDDs are ok.

The case adjacent to the PSU gets no more than warm to the touch..

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

The PSU calculator in the PSU sticky Thread tells me that I require a 500w PSU.

Dust is not an issue, and the Thermal Paste is only 7 months old.

I use the PC for Video Editing and it does not crash while I am editing so I really doubt that it is overheating (although I do agree that the symptoms are the same or at least similar).

Rob.


----------



## Kall900 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi

Knoppix is free to download it is a version of Linux it's about 4 gig to download but is worth it for determining whether it's hw or sw. If you look it up on google you will see : )


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Ahh, thanks.

So you are suggesting that I run Knoppix instead of Windows and if the problem persists it must be a Hardware problem?


----------



## Kall900 (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossy said:


> Ahh, thanks.
> 
> So you are suggesting that I run Knoppix instead of Windows and if the problem persists it must be a Hardware problem?


Exactly : )


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi-

Restarts sound like a hardware problem, so one cause is overheating. Try opening the case and pointing a fan at it and see if the restarts continue.

It would also be a good idea to try to stress test the computer.
FurMark
Prime95

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

The most recent events were this morning. Thge room temp was 15c, the side was off the case and the PSU was not even warm to the touch. I was actually in the process of replying here, so no huge stress on the pc. The vent is just as though the Power button is being pressed. HDD temps are 18c

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

System 28c and CPU 42c are temps from the BIOS. These don't seem too high?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Just ran Prime95 (see attachemt).

Seems just fine.

Rob.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi, both those event id's are unrelated I suspect a Ram problem, you could run memtest which is not that reliable or remove a stick at a time and test.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks, I will try that.

I have also had Event 315 (printer sharing) which is odd as I don't have a network (1 printer, 1 PC). I have disabled Printer Sharing and there have been no restarts since. Early days though.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Download the ISO bootable version of this: Memtest86 - Download Page burn it to disk and boot off of it and run memtest which is a reliable program to test for memory error's. Test the memory one stick at a time and let it make several passes on each stick.

EDIT: I would also check the motherboard for bad caps. Leaking or bulging is what your looking for. Use this Badcaps.net - Badcaps Home to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks, I will do the Memtest86 if it happens again.

Motherboard is ok as far as bulged caps are concerned, very familiar with them, was part of my worklife.

Rob


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

What puzzles me most is that after 3 restarts in quick succession around 0800 today, the PC has run flawlessly ever since.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Have you tried updating your drivers to the latest?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Good question.

Based on the fact that all the programmes I use are working, I wasn't thinking of Drivers this time. Then there is the issue of' 'what is the latest and where do I get them safely'. I have had the experience in the past of chasing drivers over various websites and getting conflicting information.

Can you help with information about safely updating, please?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

The thing that is worrying me most now is the repeated Event 55 Errors I am seeing (see attachment).

It seems to be telling me that my System drive (C is about to fail, but all the tests say it is ok.

I have run Checkdisc.

Any suggestions, please?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Go here:Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers your graphics driver. I need the make and model of your motherboard please so I can find the latest drivers for that.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3

PS I know that my Graphics driver is OK as I keep that up to date via the Nvidia site.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Boot to a command promt and run chkdsk /f and when that finishes run chkdsk /r. You will need your install disk for this.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks, done that

PS: I have to leave for a few hours, I'll check back in when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

Back now. Any news on the Gigabyte Drivers, please?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1156 - GA-P55A-UD3 (rev. 2.0)


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks for your efforts.
Now, if it's not a dumb question, how do I find out which versions of the drivers I have installed, please? I don't want to risk turning my MB into a door stop.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Double click on the driver in device manager and select the driver tab at the top. The third entry down is the driver version.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks.

I found that to install the new drivers I had to save them first (not just run them), is that right.

I have installed the new drivers. I found that the SATA RAID drivers would not install.

Rob.

PS: Would there be other drivers that may be causing this problem as well. The problem has not occurred since I removed Printer Sharing.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I can't say for sure seeing as it's not in front of my own eyes. You only need SATA RAID drivers if your running a RAID setup. I always save the files to my HD first and then run them as Administrator.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Fair comment. What I mean is, is there a safe way to ensure that all the drivers in my PC are up to date.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Well it's been a few days since the last re-start, maybe it's been fixed by the new/updated drivers, maybe by 'unsharing' the Printer, who knows?

I am still getting masses of 'Event 55' reports, sometimes they occur every few seconds for several minutes. Chkdsk sometimes initiates itself when I start the PC.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Event 55 comes back to file structure problems. Read the link below that's from Microsoft to resolve that.

Source: ntfs Event ID: 55 (Windows Operating System 5.2) - Technet Events And Errors Message Center: Message Details


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks for your reply.

I followed the chkntfs C: instruction and got the 'Drive is not dirty' reply. I have also run the chkdsk command several times and have seen no problems, but I still keep getting clusters of 'Event 55' reports. I have had 402 in the last 24 hrs.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Download the bootable diagnostic tool from your hard drives manufactures website. Put it on a disk and boot of it and run the long diagnostic test. It will check the drive for errors.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I've run WD Lifeguard several times, didn't see a bootable tool though. I'll have another look.

Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Here's the link for the bootable version.

WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD AV


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks, I have burnt the CD and will run the tests now.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

I've run the Full Media Scan which took 3h41m18s. Erroe Code was 0000, No Errors Found.

Could it be something strange like a faulty PSU. Mine is about 3 years old (Corsair TX650) but I guess faults can happen?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Have you tried tapping F8 on startup and doing a repair? Perhaps you have some corrupted files. Have you ran any registry cleaners?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I have run my usual AML registry cleaner, no change.

Which option is F8 for? I don't think it is an option here?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Registry cleaners can do more harm than good. Right after your post screen start tapping F8 which will take you to a list of options. Choose the first one, Repair your computer. It will attemp to repair any corrupted system files.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks.

Sorry, just checked and there is no F8 option.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Just had one of the original restart events, but this time I saw the error as I had turned off the auto resatrt feature.

Message was STOP. 0x00000124, 0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFFA80098AC028, 0x00000000F2000000, 0x000000000020008F.

Any clues, please?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Do you have it overclocked at all?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

No sir

PS: there has been a further 790 Event55 reports in the past hour.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Did you ever run the memory tester that I posted in post #14?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Not Memtest as I was waiting to see if it happened again. But I did run the onboard Windows 7 Memory tester which found no problems.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Windows memory tester is not very reliable. Memtest is 100% better. You boot off it and run it with 1 stick of ram at a time and let it make several passes. The stop error you just had awhile ago could be memory related.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Fair enough, I'll give memtest a go.

Apparently an 0x00000124 stop relates to hardware, so is hardware defined as anything that plugs into the MB, including the MB? Perhaps GPU as well, or USB devices?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Memory is considered hardware also.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Understood, based on that it is plugged into the MB.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

I have run Memtest86 individually on all 4 of the 2GB DDR3 RAM sticks. According to memtest86 there were no errors, I let the test run for 45m, 45m, 48m and 52m. One thing I did notice, however, is that the 2 original sticks (there from day 1) showed up as CPU CLK 3150 whereas the 2 new sticks (added in the last 2 weeks) showed CPU CLK as 2798.

Now the CPU is an i5 760 which runs at 2.8GHz. So does this difference in displayed CPU CLK indicate an incompatibility between the CPU and the 2 different pairs of RAM?

This is the only thing that I have seen so far, I'm really interested to hear your opinion. As an interim step I have only installed the 2 newer sticks because their CPU CLK speed seems to match the CPU rated speed fairly closely.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I take it from that they are not a complete matching set then. It's allways best to install identicle memory modules for increased system stability. The volts may be different and causing you issues. Try running like you are with the two matching sets and see if it solves your issues.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Correct, I purchased the initial 2 sticks (which show CPU CLK 3150) when I did the build then purchased the second 2 (which show 2798) recently. They are the same brand (Corsair) and showw the same clock speed (1600). The second 2 are supposed to be identical the the first 2.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I can confirm that the 4 DDR3 RAM sticks theoretically are the same They are all 1600C9, they all have 9.9.9.24 and they are all 1.65v. Only the clock speeds are different in memtest. I have contacted Corsair about this problem.

What I have also noticed that since I have regressed to 4GB of RAM, normal usage is running at about 3.5GB. Prior to this, normal usage was about 1.5GB at rest. CPU usage is a few %. I have loooked in Task Manager and MSCONFIG but can't see what is using the extra 2 GB of RAM. Any suggestions, please?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Please disregard the query about high Memory usage. Deleted PerfectCache 5 and the problem disappeared.

I am still seeing large numbers of Event 55 reports though.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

It's been running ok for a couple of days now, but I must put up my hand to having inadvertently misslead you. It seems that I had not restored the default settings in Gigabyte Smart6 after I had a play with it several months ago (before going overseas). While wandering around the BIOS settings last night I noticed a popup which told me I had had boot failures because of overclocking. When I checked the Smart6 settings I found that the second level was still active even though I was sure that I had restored the defaults. I have now restored the defaults, the warning no longer appears and the NTFS errors seem to have also stopped, but it is still too early to be sure.

I'll keep you informed, sorry.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

No problem at all Crossy, I'm glad that you got it going.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

Well so far so good with the crashes, but every so often it still throws a cluster of Event 55 reports (say 20 in about 1 minute). Obvously the file system isn't 'corrupt and unusable', but something is making the PC think it is.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

About time for an update, I think.

First, the good news. I have managed to stop the Event 33 Side by Side errors by installing a missing part of MS Visual C++ which Acronis was looking for but could not find. The Event 55 Crash Dump Initialisation Failed errors were fixed by in creasing the size of the Page File. This also seems to have stopped the Event 55 NTFS System Files are Corrupt and Unusable errors.

Having made some progress I thought I'd try my luck with the Restart/BSOD problem again after a week of stability (the PC, not me). I reinstalled the additional 2 x 2GB DDR3 RAM sticks and within a few hours the system restarted spontaneously (not BSOD)again. This puzzled me because I still have the 'Restart Automatically' box unchecked. 

I have since uninstalled the newer 2 x 2GB DDR3 RAM sticks hoping to prove the reliability of the original RAM by running with it alone.

Corsair's response to all this is that to upgrade, you need to discard any existing RAM and buy a whole new set of 'matched' RAM.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Hi,

This shows the properties screen with the 'Restart Automatically' box unchecked.

By the way, where/how do I locate the Dump (MEMORY.DMP) files?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

This may be a silly question regarding RAM testing, but when I tested I did it one stick at a time in the same slot. Is it possible to test each slot individually, that is if I insert a RAM stick into each slot (one stick at a time).

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I see where your going with that and that's a good idea to test each bankto see if perhaps one is acting up. I don't see why you couldn't do that.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Thanks, I wasn't sure if it would work seing as you must populate the first 2 slots before populating the second 2 in normal operation.

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

I've never tried it. I've allways tested using the bank closest to the Cpu. It can't hurt anything to try.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Good point, I'll have a go after Sunday lunch and the family has all gone home lol.

PS: what would happen if I ran Memtest86 with all 4 slots populated?

Rob.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

It will still work, but the reason for one is if a error is found you know exactly what stick it is. With all four populated it will still find errors, but isolating which one stick or sticks is alot harder to do.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Just thinking if it finds errors it may point to a dodgy slot, if it finds no errors there's prbably no point in testing each slot?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Probably worth noting that the Bugcheck (see attached) shows 0 all the way, interesting.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

After more research I checked some BIOS settings and found the following:

BCLK 133.28MHZ
CPU Frequency 2932.21 MHZ
Memory Frequency 1332.79MHZ
Vcore 1.168v
DRAM Voltage 1.584v

Now the i5 760 is supposed to run at 2.8GHZ not 2.93221 GHZ, the RAM is supposed to be 1600 MHZ and is rated at 1.65v

Could any of this have any part to play in these adventures I've been having?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Just a short update as I have to be away for a few days.

Found another 'Turbo' setting in the Gigabyte BIOS, reset it to 'Normal'. Corsair have replied again and pointed me to the Ver# on each RAM stick. Although the Part Numbers are the same, the Ver# is different (2.3 on the older set, 6.0A on the newer set). Awaiting Corsair's response.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Corsair have advised me that the differing Ver# means that the RAM sticks, while having the same specs are probably made using different chips and therefore may not play well together.

I have just run the system for over 4 hours on Memtest86 with all 4 RAM sticks installed and no failures.

I will leave all 4 RAM sticks in place to see if there are any more failures.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Well, it didn't take long. Left the system alone and running and in about an hour there was a BSOD. 0x124 stop, this time there were Bugcheck codes, (see attached).

Removed the extra 2 RAM sticks.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Spontaneous Restarts*

Seems to be a RAM problem, no BSOD so long as I stick to one matched pair of RAM with the same Ver#.

Rob.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, glad you got it sorted remember back in post#12. I mentioned Memtest and reliability, we used to run it and still do it's just that after many thousands of problems, ram related, were not being picked up by ANY ram testers we concluded it is far more effective to just change the ram.. not a problem for us we are surrounded by stock it's harder for the home user.. still a lesson.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks. Ran Memtest86 numerous times without a failure so the RAM is apparently not faulty but different batches (different Ver#s) don't play well with each other. I guess any more than 4GB is not really needed, anyone want 4GB of DDR3, cheap? lol


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

As an update, Corsair have backed their product and replaced 2 x 2GB sticks. Only problem appears to be that they have repleaced Ver2.3 sticks with more Ver2.3 sticks.


----------

